# Hunt from the past



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a successful hunt we had in 2010.
I had found this buck in the summer, then located it again on the opener and again on the second day. 
We put a 5 hour stalk on it to get within 160 yards, when Paul took the shot.
We were in a very deep nasty hole of a canyon where these bucks were .
We decided to pass on that nice three point in the video after we knew one buck was down and it would take several hours just to get that one buck out.





Enjoy.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Another thing.
I have found it is a good thing to video the shot and then you can replay it and see where the bullet hit.
In this case, the buck was hit a little far back but we still knew the buck wouldn't go too far.
I know it was a little hard seeing all the bucks in the beginning of the video but the video was taken in the early afternoon and the bucks were in the process of changing beds. Which they will often do throughout the day, so there's always a chance of seeing bucks in mid day when they do this.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

That 3 was freaking huge!!!! Nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bj_utah (Aug 28, 2015)

Great video. Those bucks looked like freakin mountain goats. Just curious, was there water in the bottom of that ravine?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bj_utah said:


> Great video. Those bucks looked like freakin mountain goats. Just curious, was there water in the bottom of that ravine?


We never could find any water in that area.
I know it must be there some place but we spent a lot of time looking with no luck.


----------

